# PS3 buying then jailbreaking



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 11, 2012)

My friend wants to buy ps3. He will only run backed up(forum rules prevent me) games(knowing its illigal and blah blah). I want to ask that if he gets a new console from flipkart or letsbuy, would he be able to jailbreak it??(I mean geohot method only works for firmware v3.55)

he never wants online play, just the exclusives.

please dont tell to buy second hand games etc etc.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 11, 2012)

Buy a second hand console. None of the latest PS3s can be modded.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 11, 2012)

from where??


----------



## asingh (Jan 11, 2012)

Dr.Divyanshu said:


> My friend wants to buy ps3. He will only run backed up(forum rules prevent me) games(knowing its illigal and blah blah). I want to ask that if he gets a new console from flipkart or letsbuy, would he be able to jailbreak it??(I mean geohot method only works for firmware v3.55)
> 
> he never wants online play, just the exclusives.
> 
> please dont tell to buy second hand games etc etc.



Highly probable it will be above firmware 3.55. Cannot be modded.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 11, 2012)

what to do if I wanna buy??

downgrading or something. else where can I get v3.55


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2012)

Read this FAQ: *PS3 hacking thread (ver. 2)*

We won't entertain piracy here. Only jailbreaking.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 12, 2012)

Do yourself a favor, don't try to buy a modded PS3. Buy games legally instead, and when you're done with them, just sell them on ebay and repeat. That's what my cousin does.


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Do yourself a favor, don't try to buy a modded PS3. Buy games legally instead, and when you're done with them, just sell them on ebay and repeat. That's what my cousin does.


This.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by sygeek
> Do yourself a favor, don't try to buy a modded PS3. Buy games legally instead, and when you're done with them, just sell them on ebay and repeat. That's what my cousin does.





ico said:


> This.



Off Topic : 
This method doesn't help the cause..I'm not trying to be a preacher but just sharing my point..
You buy a game for 2500..play it and then resell it on Ebay for 1500...The guy who buys from you..does the exact same thing..It's still kind of stealing, I mean only 1 guy is actually paying the developers/Publishers...as they get money for only 1 copy..All the others are using the same copy and they are paying the previous guy some money...so u definitely benefit from it, and so do the next guy and so on..but the real fight against piracy is because the developers aren't paid for their hardwork...

Just to mention I used to be a huge pirate myself..I was a student, and naive etc..But now I stick with buying Games 

@OP The models you will buy right now are gonna be 4.00 so u can't jailbreak them..You can inquire the stores(if they know) about the firmware on the console


----------



## sygeek (Jan 12, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Off Topic :
> This method doesn't help the cause..I'm not trying to be a preacher but just sharing my point..
> You buy a game for 2500..play it and then resell it on Ebay for 1500...The guy who buys from you..does the exact same thing..It's still kind of stealing, I mean only 1 guy is actually paying the developers/Publishers...as they get money for only 1 copy..All the others are using the same copy and they are paying the previous guy some money...so u definitely benefit from it, and so do the next guy and so on..but the real fight against piracy is because the developers aren't paid for their hardwork...
> 
> ...


If OP is able to pay the developers for their hardwork, he wouldn't be asking to mod his PS3 at the first place. I'm just encouraging him to stay legal.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2012)

He wants the solution for his friend or who knows.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Off Topic :
> This method doesn't help the cause..I'm not trying to be a preacher but just sharing my point..
> *You buy a game for 2500..play it and then resell it on Ebay for 1500...The guy who buys from you..does the exact same thing..It's still kind of stealing, I mean only 1 guy is actually paying the developers/Publishers...as they get money for only 1 copy..All the others are using the same copy and they are paying the previous guy some money...so u definitely benefit from it, and so do the next guy and so on..but the real fight against piracy is because the developers aren't paid for their hardwork...*


I don't agree...the developers will get the full benefit of the MRP it was sold
considering your example...

Amt sold-->    *2500* + 1500 + 500 + 200 
Amt bought-->(1000) (1000) (300) (200) = *2500* {this is the amount the user actually pays after selling it 2nd hand}
so u can see the game cost remains same throughtout the buying cycle...


----------



## asingh (Jan 12, 2012)

OP got his answers.


----------

